

Ask HN: 99designs for conversion rate optimization (CRO)? - chrishaum

Does anyone think there would be a market for crowdsourced conversion rate optimization, e.g. 99designs for CRO?
======
cgshaw
I think Trada.com is your best bet for this. They have a number of case
studies showing how they bring up conversation rates over time with
crowdsourcing.

~~~
chrishaum
That would be CRO for PPC, but what about on-site page optimization?

~~~
chrishaum
E.g. long-form sales copy (and more) with split-testing.

